# Toy poodle growth



## ICouldntThinkOfAName (May 16, 2013)

Alrighty, well my puppy is growing up :') She's 8 months now and she acts a little bit more mature (she still act's like a rambunctious little tornado sometimes) I saw a chart when I first got her and it said that at around 7-9mo's the toy poodle would reach full height. She weighs 5-6 lbs now and about 9 inches at her withers. (this is what i expected her full size to be since her mother was 6lbs and her father was 9lbs)
My question is: Is she fully grown now? She just seems so petite! 
When did your toys stop growing?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

They stop growing in height, but they still fill out quite a bit. Is she spayed yet? After her spay she will put on a bit more weight. I am hoping Misha fills out a bit more. She is about 9 1/2 inches (measured yesterday by her groomer) and still weighs under 3 1/2 pounds. I am hoping for at least another pound.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I know that they say that toys are grown by this age, but all of mine kept growing to 12-15 months. But then again they were all spayed before heat and now they tell us that can delay closure of the growth plates and cause the growing to keep going.
N2 Taylee was the same height and weight when she was spayed at a year, but by middle age she reached 5.3 lbs - it took a while though because she was a high energy super athletic dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That is promising! I really would like her a bit sturdier. She is very athletic and I keep complaining she is too thin, but her vet and her groomer both say she is perfect.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

That leanness served her well - the only time that it became a problem is when she got old and sick and had no fat to lose when she was not eating... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Echo is 13 months & she has added height to her. I think she is now officially over 10". She is still a pretty steady 5.6-5.9 lbs. A little heavier now since she has been getting wet food & a small 3 rd meal since the puppies were born & Louisa needs more food in her. Still though she has grown past that mark of 7-9 months & they stop growing. Have no idea who puts that out there. Louisa as well grew well past 13 months.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

3dogs said:


> Echo is 13 months & she has added height to her. I think she is now officially over 10". She is still a pretty steady 5.6-5.9 lbs. A little heavier now since she has been getting wet food & a small 3 rd meal since the puppies were born & Louisa needs more food in her. Still though she has grown past that mark of 7-9 months & they stop growing. Have no idea who puts that out there. Louisa as well grew well past 13 months.


Who puts that out there? My guess is the people who want to sell us, who usually think the smaller the better, puppies - that's who. They know that by the time a poodle is over a year old that we are too in love to care how big they have gotten lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

